# Finger Destroyer



## lboldt (Oct 28, 2016)

Hey! I joined a couple weeks ago when I got my Leo from a co-worker. I finally got him into the big cage after a couple days. I've been trying to work with him...but he still really hates fingers. If he even sees fingers (even when I'm just opening the cage) he gets himself worked up and gives me a lot of threat posturing and tries to peck or bite. I've tried to put my hand in with my fist closed..and he was not happy but not aggressive at all. But the second I tried to move my fingers even a little he went back to attack bird.

Then it looked like he started a molt and I needed to check a feather that looked like it was going funny. So I toweled him and took him into the bathroom so I could look at it more closely. After initial upset over being toweled he calmed right down and just started nibbling things. In the bathroom I slowly let him out and he stepped right up onto my finger no biting or anything! Some nibbles while he was sitting there...but it was like he was a different bird. He did still get upset when I went to try and touch his head...but not nearly as bad as usual. The whole time in the bathroom he was inquisitive (NJ nibbling everything) and even cuddling with me and sitting on my shoulders super sweetly. After a while I toweled him to take him back to the bedroom and he was Ok with all my body parts but my fingers again.

I tried this experiment again this evening with the same result lol. He even cuddled and took treats while toweled! He's soooo sweet...except for fingers in the cage. I can stick my head in the cage (I tried this tonight after our bathroom session) and he wants to cuddle...

What do I do? I can't even offer him a treat or teach him to step up really without fingers lol. 

Sorry for the long post!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Be patient, untamed birds just take time to reprogram their instincts about hands. Although it sounds like you are moving a bit quicker than your bird wants, the "nibbling" is their way of saying "I am not pleased with this" and not "awh i'm cute and curious"

The "cuddling" is a scared female behavior, so is the submission after being toweled. Your bird is probably a she. Cheers


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would continue using your closed fist. Fingers are usually what tiels are scared of and forcing him to accept them is not fair. Give him time. You catch a lot more flies with honey. Offer him treats, drop them in his bowl so he sees you do it, that sort of thing. Toweling him breaks trust, it doesn't build it. It's forcing submission. 

Will he step up on others things that aren't your hand, like a stick? Try that first. If he does that, take him to the bathroom to work with him without the towel. Your first goal should be to get rid of the towel completely, as that's not a good way to tame. Remember, lots of treats is key.


----------



## lboldt (Oct 28, 2016)

I know that nibbles on body parts aren't always friendly, but an inquisitive bird moving around nibbling on things with relaxed body language is very different from a submissive bird. I'm not always the best at describing things but I don't know how else to explain the behaviour. I have done my research. I also have other birds. I promise I do pay attention to my birds body language!


However, starting over on taming probably is a good idea...so I will try it! Thanks for the help!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

